# "It wouldn't be Christmas without the dog throwing up!"



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Friends,

I hope that you all are enjoying a good holiday season. This post is being done purely out of curiosity and pertains only to healthy animals who manage to get into things they shouldn't get into and/or get overexcited, producing the same return results. 

Cara tends to return her supper once every few months, generally following a lot of excitement. Yesterday we had a quiet Christmas dinner (to the human way of thinking) but Cara got lots of attention and tummy rubs. No handouts, but probably too many biscuits during the day. As we were cleaning this up our adult daughter made the comment which heads this poll.

Would be interested in your input. Thanks!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

One year my sister's Boxer ate mistletoe (which we know is VERY poisonous) and without our knowing she also ate a turkey baking bag (after the turkey was cooked of course). She started throwing up after eating the mistletoe and out came the turkey bag to our surprise. My mom thought her insides were coming out LOL We wouldn't have been so scared if we didn't know she had eaten the bag! That dog had nine lives...

My first Golden (Brutus) ate a needle and thread that my mom used to string popcorn with for Christmas. My dad opened his mouth and got the thread almost down his throat at that point and the needle came out with the thread. He was one lucky pup!

Wouldn't be Christmas without an "exciting" dog story to tell 

Oh, and I guess I can contribute from this year...Bailey, in all her excitement, was running around with the remote in her mouth and managed to bust a bulb with the remote as she was running by the tree...but no bodily function issues this year


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

yup. every year it seems to happen. I think it is I work so hard they might get into things when I am not looking. Penny seems to be fine.. I still watched her like a hawk, but I trusted Rusty more.. He was up ALL night Christmas eve with the runs... and threw up a few times just water.. He still has squirty poop.. looks like pieces of wood in runny poo.. maybe sticks?.. acorns? who knows! Poor fella...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser ate a plate of Christmas goodies and no ill affects..Not saying there shouldnt have been tho.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well not really christmas related but Layla threw up christmas eve after she tried to digest a bit of a flip flop. I thought that was over since she hasn't destroyed shoes in months! :doh:

Of course, she's back to her happy-go-lucky self following me everywhere and watching my every move. (She watches where we put stuff and then goes and gets it


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Luckily, my boys are older and don't tend to eat things that cause them to upchuck. : )


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Knock on wood...we had no vomiting!!!
YIPPEE!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

So far so good, but the holiday season isn't over yet! Hailey didn't get sick until January 8 last year and it was Christmas related. She found and ate one of the metal wires from a Christmas ornament. So she had a belated Christmas related stomach surgery!!!!!:doh: I keep telling my vet, we do nothing in a normal textbook manner, and he is finally beginning to believe me.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly did on Thanksgiving. She likes to get sick when we're on vacation and not at work.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker stays safe during the holidays because we go to my niece's for dinner!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

And isn't it amazing how they always hit the carpeted steps?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sivin said:


> And isn't it amazing how they always hit the carpeted steps?


My animals seem to think our bed is the place to lose their cookies. So did my youngest son!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We did not have the vomit, but we did have a surprise this morning from the runs. Brady got into the trash yesterday, and I think found a leftover meal I through out from the fridge - not Christmas related.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

One of my dogs just threw up in my van while I was in Pets at Home and he wasn't!
That'll learn me.:yuck:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm keeping fingers crossed here that i haven;t spoken too soon.

So far we are all clear on the sicks and sh*ts front, but with my previous goldens you could almost guarantee that come a bank holiday either Ginny would get cystitis or Holly colitis. I ended up keeping a stock of tablets "just in case"


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Ace got into a plate of Christmas fudge. Well it wasn't actually fudge. It had 1 bag of white chocolate chips a whole lot of sugar, and that liquid marsh mellow stuff. Threw up red and green 4 times and then went on him merry way. We were ready to take him in but he seemed to handle it well.


----------



## LilyoftheValley (Nov 9, 2008)

Sivin said:


> And isn't it amazing how they always hit the carpeted steps?


 
Lily got sick on Christmas from all the excitement (I guess) I could tell she wasn't feeling good and spent about 30 mins with her outside, and all she did was look at me with sad puppy eyes, the SECOND I brought her inside she puked all over my brand new carpet..grrr. Atleast I love her!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

No vomit but a case of VERY loose stool caused by stress of the season (too many guests) and unknown food given to Nyg even though grown kids WARNED  not to give any human food!!!!!!!!


----------

